
Kakunin.io - new e2e testing framework on market - aherok
https://thesoftwarehouse.github.io/Kakunin/?utm_source=hn
======
aherok
Hello all!

We have created new E2E testing framework that works out of the box with
almost no configuration hell. The tool uses JS+protractor+cucumber under the
hood and works on regular sites and on single-page-apps as well (standalone,
React, Angular1/2, etc.). It's also easy to include it into any CI
environment.

Take a look at Quick Start section:
[https://thesoftwarehouse.github.io/Kakunin/quickstart/](https://thesoftwarehouse.github.io/Kakunin/quickstart/)
to see how easy it is to start testing new project using built-in steps.

